# Tavatuista - Tutustuneista



## Marusworld

Yritän saada muodostettua lausetta "Lista tapahtumissa tavatuista henkilöistä" verbillä tutustua, mutta en mitenkään ymmärrä missä muodossa se pitäisi olla vaikka kuinka pähyilen sen taivutustaulukkoa. Voisi toki kirjoittaa tapaan: 'Lista henkilöistä joihin olen tutustunut tapahtumissa' mutta se menee jo liian pitkäksi. Eikö ole mitään lyhyttä ja suppeaa tapaa sanoa sama lause?

Kiitos etukäteen


----------



## Määränpää

VISK § 531


> Partisiipin käyttö on rajallisempaa kuin relatiivilauseen myös siksi, että partisiipin merkityssuhde pääsanaansa on rajattu (§ 529). Relatiivilause on mahdollinen, vaikka relatiivipronomini ei ole subjektina tai objektina (_lapsi, jolta on viety leikkikalu_, vrt. _*leikkikalu viety lapsi_).


_Tutustua_-verbin kanssa käytetään substantiivin illatiivimuotoa, joten kyseinen substantiivi ei ole verbin objekti eikä niistä voi rakentaa partisiippilauseketta. (* tarkoittaa että esimerkki on virheellinen.)

Otsikoissa on tapana poistaa passiivin perfektimuotoisista verbeistä _olla_-apuverbi tilan säästämiseksi: _Lista henkilöistä, joihin [on] tutustuttu tapahtumissa _(vrt._ Prinsessa Victoria [on] nähty Helsingissä! _tms.)

Mutta jos otsikossa on tärkeää ilmoittaa, että juuri minä olen tutustunut kyseisiin henkilöihin, _olla_-apuverbiä ei voi jättää pois koska informaatio sisältyy siihen: _Lista henkilöistä, joihin olen tutustunut tapahtumissa_


----------



## Määränpää

On tosin poikkeustapauksia. Mutta osa VISK:n esimerkeistä on erittäin huonoa kieltä ("reagoitavat asiat") ja joka tapauksessa _tutustua_ ei toimi näin.

VISK § 530


> Vakiintuneita ovat myös monet passiiviset partisiipit, jotka on muodostettu elatiivisijaisen aihetäydennyksen saavista kommunikaatioverbeistä (b) tai illatiivisijaisen täydennyksen saavista verbeistä (c). Tavallisia ovat esim. _kiistelty_, _vaiettu_, _paljon puhuttu_ ja _totuttu_, samoin _vastattu_ ~ _vastaamaton (posti)_.
> 
> – –
> 
> (c) Hannu Salaman monipuolinen ja aina omailmeinen tuotanto on rikkonut _totutun kirjallisuuden_ rajoja – –. (l) | – – hän oli ”aseveliakselin” _luotettuja_ ja käytettyjä _voimia_. (l) | _Sipilän viittaama_ Opiskelijatutkimus 2000 kertoo myös siitä, miksi opiskelijat käyvät työssä. (L) | Nyt monet _yhteiskunnallisesti reagoitavat_ asiat tulevat esiin asiantuntijanäkemyksinä, eivät tutkimukseen perustuvina valmisteluina. (A)


----------



## hui

Oikeana listana:


> Olen tutustunut eri tapahtumissa moniin ihmisiin:
> 
> xxx
> yyy
> zzz
> ...


tai pilkuin eroteltuna:


> Olen tutustunut eri tapahtumissa moniin ihmisiin kuten xxx, yyy, zzz, ...


Minusta useamman kuin kolmen kohdan lista tulee esittää allekkain, mutta lukion suomenopettajani tyrmäsi sen ainekirjoituksessa, koska yo-aineen sensorit olisivat nyrpistäneet nenäänsä moiselle visuaalisesti selkeälle tekniselle rakenteelle ja pudottaneet arvosanaa ainakin yhden arvosanan verran. Vähintäänkin listan rivien loppuun olisi pitänyt panna pilkku ja toiseksi viimeiselle riville ja-sana sekä viimeiselle riville piste.


----------



## Spongiformi

Lista tapahtumissa tutuiksi tulleista henkilöistä.


----------

